# LENA - MY new horse!!



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I got my horse, Lena, today at 2:00 
She is such a good girl!! She calmed down in her pasture after a little while, and I groomed her, picked out her feet, petted her, led her around, she was so good 
Then, later, I led her around a bit, and she got nervous when we showed her the sheep, b/c i dont think shes ever seen one.. she thought they were evil monsters going to eat her. lol
She was snorting and getting hyper, so I led her out of her field, and she was getting a bit hyper after the sheep, she spooked once at something that none of us could see. She is very sensitive and can hear and see EVERYTHING!!! haha

When we brought her back to her pasture, she started bucking andgalloping, flying dirt everywhere! hehe

She was quite hyper after that.. but calmed down after a while.
She's gorgeous and soo soo friendly + loves attention 

Background info:
12 yrs old
15.1hh
red dun mare
highlevel reining/westernpleasure

I got pictures as well, will post them later today or tommorow


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

YAY! Sounds like you guys are going to have tons of fun! Hurry up and post those pics!


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

I can't wait to see pics!! So exciting.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

thats so exciting ! glad she made it to her new home safe & sound =]


----------



## kumquat27 (Jun 3, 2009)

i cant wait to see pics


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

yay ! 
Sounds like you have fun  its always fun to watch a horsie run around and have fun  
POST THOSE PICTURES


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

How exciting! However...


----------



## coffeemama (Jul 10, 2009)

Yay! we want pics! She will settle down in a few days it's a new place. Sounds like the two of you were meant to be. So happy for you!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_Yay! PICS! MUST SEE NOOOWWW! _


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Piiics!! 
Good that she is adjusting so well too ^_^


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 
Pictures:
























































































she is soo much more beautiful in rl 
more in next post....


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thats all for now, I know they are really crappy, we are getting a new camera, and i need to find mine.. but i will get more pictures later in the week when it snows more


----------



## Amberley (Dec 20, 2009)

OMG SHE IS SO BEAUTIFUL!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> OMG SHE IS SO BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> Congrats!!!


Awwhh <33 thank you! I tell her she is beautiful alot, and i think she knows it  hehe


----------



## Amberley (Dec 20, 2009)

I've been following your thread about her, and I am soooo excited you've got her!! She looks like an angel without wings.
Have you tried on the blue halter yet to see how it looks?


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> I've been following your thread about her, and I am soooo excited you've got her!! She looks like an angel without wings.
> Have you tried on the blue halter yet to see how it looks? :grin:


Thank you, she sure is an angel <3 
We dont have a blue halter, but she came with one! She sure looks cute in it


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

*Yay!!! *So glad you got her home. She is just as beautiful as she appeared in the sale pix. WooHoo!!! Keep posting those pix. 

*Congrats!!*


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> *Yay!!! *So glad you got her home. She is just as beautiful as she appeared in the sale pix. WooHoo!!! Keep posting those pix. :grin:
> 
> *Congrats!!*


hehe thank you soo much!  I love her winter fuzzies x) THANKS!!! 
More pictures coming soon... duhdunnnnn lol


----------



## Amberley (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes yes yes.

More pics please! I now have an obsession with your horse!

(If she goes missing...



... it wasnt me )


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> Yes yes yes.
> 
> More pics please! I now have an obsession with your horse!
> 
> ...


hehe if you met her, you would prob steal her.. hehe. she has such a nice temperment, and loves attention. A dream to catch! I just walk out there, she comes right up to me, i put the halter on, and away we go lol 

PS: ive only had her one day and shes already gonna go missing! hehe, i sure hope not.. the owners said she knows how to undo locks :/ lol


----------



## Amberley (Dec 20, 2009)

Ahhh!
My friend had a houdini horse that could jump or unlatch ANYTHING.
Try rope wound around the gate.

PS. have you ridden her at your place yet?


----------



## kimi (Nov 1, 2009)

OMG, she's gorgeous. 
I've been watching your other thread for ages and got so excited for you lol


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> Ahhh!
> My friend had a houdini horse that could jump or unlatch ANYTHING.
> Try rope wound around the gate.
> 
> PS. have you ridden her at your place yet?


hehe, there is a big push latch thing, and a clip, so its pretty sturdy.. hopefully shes there in the morning! lol
But even if she did get out, they have a big gate that is locked, so she cant escape their property  lol 

No, we havent ridden her yet.. not planning on riding her til at least 1 week, I want her to settle in, become aware of her surrounding, get used to me, before riding her, and we dont want a accident!



> OMG, she's gorgeous.
> I've been watching your other thread for ages and got so excited for you lol


Thank you! hehe thanks so much, she is an amazing horse, and I am excited to form a good bond with her..
I am hoping to do natural horsemanship with her in the future


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

horseluver50 said:


> No, we havent ridden her yet.. not planning on riding her til at least 1 week, I want her to settle in, become aware of her surrounding, get used to me, before riding her, and we dont want a accident!


Well, aren't you sensible !!! Too many riders these days get too impatient to start working their new horse, and THAT's how most accidents happen. Well done!
BTW - Congratulations! She's gorgeous! I would steal her in a heartbeat. :wink:
More pictures, I say! *please?* lol


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Ahh she is gorgeous! Congraulation's  I'm entirely jealous you lucky lucky girl


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Awesome WTG congrats. She is beautiful. I am excited for you, I just got Hunter in the summer and I know that exciting feeling. Never thought I would own a horse again. Its the best! More picts please :0)


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I am SO SO SO SO SO happy you found a horse and brought her home! She's gorgeous and I know how long you've waited. I really respect the fact that you waited for Lena, rather than getting the first horse you saw.

congrats!!!!


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

She is gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

What a sweet beautiful girl!! Congratulations!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

congrats! did you ever get a blanket? seeing that there is snow and that you said they had one on her before you might want to get her something


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I cant see the pictures!!!! AHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Congrats! And she is beautiful *


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> Well, aren't you sensible :grin:!!! Too many riders these days get too impatient to start working their new horse, and THAT's how most accidents happen. Well done!
> BTW - Congratulations! She's gorgeous! I would steal her in a heartbeat. :wink:
> More pictures, I say! *please?* lol


I don't agree with people who ride their horse 1st day, or second, I think that you need to get used to each other first, and for the horse to feel comfortable with her new surroundings 
Thank you! hehe, I <33 her! I am going again this morning, i might take a couple pictures, maybe some action ones 



> Ahh she is gorgeous! Congraulation's  I'm entirely jealous you lucky lucky girl


Thank you, I still can't believe that I have my perfect horse.. its a amazing feeling! I would never sell her for the world! 



> Awesome WTG congrats. She is beautiful. I am excited for you, I just got Hunter in the summer and I know that exciting feeling. Never thought I would own a horse again. Its the best! More picts please :0)


Thanks, it is a very good feeling  Will get more pics this week, i will have to check outside if it snowed! 



> I am SO SO SO SO SO happy you found a horse and brought her home! She's gorgeous and I know how long you've waited. I really respect the fact that you waited for Lena, rather than getting the first horse you saw.
> 
> congrats!!!!


I am soo happy to! And she is the perfect horse ever, so all the better! 
I am really glad I waited, sometimes I got frustrated/impatient and almost bought the wrong horse, but now after that long long wait, I finally have THE horse for me 
Thanks!



> She is gorgeous! Congrats!!





> What a sweet beautiful girl!! Congratulations!


Thank you!! 



> congrats! did you ever get a blanket? seeing that there is snow and that you said they had one on her before you might want to get her something :grin:


Thanks! No, not yet.. i want to buy one, but my mom said no, b/c i might get one for xmas 



> I cant see the pictures!!!! AHHHHH!!!!!!


ahh!
links:
http://i50.tinypic.com/2hnwg1u.jpg
http://i47.tinypic.com/ixa9lu.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/2ngbw5s.jpg
http://i46.tinypic.com/mvj4gm.jpg
http://i45.tinypic.com/2z4kbr9.jpg
http://i48.tinypic.com/2e64hp1.jpg
http://i49.tinypic.com/2aes66b.jpg
http://i47.tinypic.com/zu1t2c.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/2lkya90.jpg
http://i45.tinypic.com/14v62xx.jpg
http://i46.tinypic.com/2h508jl.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/359mljo.jpg
http://i48.tinypic.com/2822kjl.jpg
http://i45.tinypic.com/2sbmozt.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/11tlzpf.jpg
http://i48.tinypic.com/whl8n9.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/2dkkg3n.jpg
http://i48.tinypic.com/29aw8r6.jpg


Also, pictures of her on her profile in my barn 



> *Congrats! And she is beautiful *


thanks! i am going to see her right now, hope shes settling in


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

More pictures hopefully coming soon,  <3333


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Congrats on Lena! She's so so gorgeous! Don't forget to post updates on you guys's (? bad grammar lol) progress! I bet you're so excited to have here . She seems like such a sweetheart!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i think i am getting a new blanket for Christmas too


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth (Dec 18, 2009)

Congrats on your new beauty!!!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Ohh she is so pretty!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

she looks different than the pics in the critique thread


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Yay!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!! She's gorgeous!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait for more pics!!!!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone, today I went to see her. I tied her, and brushed her, but today she was swerving around when I was trying to pick out her feet, and I didnt have someone to hold her for me.

It was super icy, so I walked her around in the arena, it wasnt icy, and she checked somesuff out. She has a really good stop, and responds to pressure relly well, when i push on her chest, she backs up right away. And when I push on her hindquarters, she turns really quick.
She is very responsive and alert 

Fed her carrots this evening, she loved that x) She was running around in the rain, and now shes all muddy and wet! Im gonna have to do lotsa brushing tommorow! 



> she looks different than the pics in the critique thread


Yeah, its winter now, and shes got her fuzzies on, and not so clean haha
I think she looks way cuter now 
Also, pictures dont do her justice at all, i wish we had a really good camera, cause shes soo gorgeous, i dont think there is a horse more beautiful then her.. IMO


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

going to see her again this morning, will brush her, lead her in arena. What else should I work on while trying to get her to settle in?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Maybe turn her out in the arena .. Spend lots of time hanging with her and letting her get to know you.  walks are good too! Show her new stuff.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks, she was such a good girl today! sooo much calmer, and I got hugs and kisses 
She is super easy to catch, and she just loves attention. She is used to lots of stuff going on now, and isnt spooky anymore, except for the dogs, b/c she hates dogs.. but other than that, shes doing great!

Tommorow I am going to try her bridle on, and lead her around with it on, and with it off.

This weekend, I will try a saddle on her to see if it fits, and lead her around with it, then lunge her with and without saddle.
Then later next week, I will begin riding her 

She is starting to be a little pushy though, but I am learning to be firm with her as she settles in.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Great job. Sounds like you two are getting along wonderfully and you are handling her well. I am anxiously awaiting news of your first ride later on.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Lately she has been swerving around, backing up, when we touch her body or neck, not a pain issue, but i think she might be sensitive..
check out my thread in training.. and let me know what you would do? thanks!


----------



## coffeemama (Jul 10, 2009)

kchfuller said:


> congrats! did you ever get a blanket? seeing that there is snow and that you said they had one on her before you might want to get her something


 A blanket is a must!!!! I am in southern california and it's 40 degrees here at night or less and all the horses get blanketed...mine in particular hates being cold. It was sad when I visited him last night and even though his blanket was on and he's in a barn stall, his head and neck were like big ice-cubes...how miserable. He lays down on shavings to conserve heat under his body. Can't wait for winter to be over with!


----------



## coffeemama (Jul 10, 2009)

Congratulations!!! She is gorgeous, indeed! Can't wait to see more pics. Nice to hear you are giving her time to settle in before riding. Especially in the winter when they are more frisky and you have snow, too! Hope you find her a thick, very warm blanket quick! 
Have fun with her, looking forward to more pics please!))


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't think she needs a blanket, she is a horse after all. She will live. Lovely girl!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> Lately she has been swerving around, backing up, when we touch her body or neck, not a pain issue, but i think she might be sensitive..
> check out my thread in training.. and let me know what you would do? thanks!


If she is trained in high level reining, she is used to working. She may just be impatient for a job.

*shrugs* Just an opinion.

Congarts on her - She is lovely.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

If she was blanketed then she needs one


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> If she is trained in high level reining, she is used to working. She may just be impatient for a job.
> 
> *shrugs* Just an opinion.
> 
> Congarts on her - She is lovely.


Could be it.. she doesnt really do it much anymore, maybe it was just getting to know me.. oh well haha

Thank you, I will put more pictures up soon 



> If she was blanketed then she needs one


yep, we are getting her a rain sheet tommorow or the next day


----------

